# How do I get a job in Guadalajara?



## _sillymarketing (Apr 17, 2014)

Are the chips too highly stacked against me?

Here's my story: 30 years old, Computer/IT professional, I have a pretty unique skill set, but nothing super extraordinary. I work on network systems and deployed LTE across the states. Mexico only has 3G, so my best chance of luck would be to go help a company get their LTE plans ready or knowledge-share. I could also be top-level support for another IT company's internal network, or an network architect for smaller companies.

Huge con: I don't speak Spanish. I need about a year of practice before I am conversationally decent. I can do it, I have the dedication. 

I am hoping there's an IT company that would find me very attractive, and would want their workforce to learn some cutting edge network design/troubleshooting and English along the way.

I see some jobs at Intel in Guadalajara. Is there anyone that can help pass a resume? 

Do you think I even have a chance?

I fell in love with a girl who had to move back to Guadalajara for a list of reasons. I can't live without her, I need to chase her. She wants me there, but I can't go unless I have some financial security.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Look for recruiting agencies and send them your RV


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The competition will be stiff: Mexico’s top universities turn out some very good people in your field. I”m thinking for example of a guy I know, about your age or a little younger that just got his PhD in theoretical computer science at the University of Mexico last year. He is really, really good; could have been brilliant in academia, but he decided to go into the private sector and got hired by some company in Guadalajara. He speaks English and some Japanese.
Have you considered just taking a leap – moving to Mexico, and supporting yourself any way you can (teaching English or working in a call centre) to be with her and at least be earning something while you search for a job in your area.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think we should not assume that he is capable of teaching English just because he is an English native speaker
Maybe he is not certified to do it, or maybe he does not know how


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then, there is the visa problem if he cannot qualify for a Residente Temporal with working permission, or have the working visa process sponsored by an employer in Mexico before he moves.
I suggest that he try to get a job commitment first, but not until he is conversant in Spanish. Otherwise, he may have to do the 180 day tourist departure and return while immersing in Spanish and looking for an employment opportunity.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I think we should not assume that he is capable of teaching English just because he is an English native speaker
> Maybe he is not certified to do it, or maybe he does not know how


I agree with you completely, Gary, but unfortunately there are lots of unscrupulous schools who will give any ****** who comes knocking a job in their "academy", though usually with some sort of in-house training.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Quite right Gary, not every English speaker can be a good teacher of the language, but I mention it as one of the possibilities he can explore. There are plenty of people who never thought of becoming teachers of their native language until they moved to another country and found that they had a talent for teaching. Here we are talking about the potential for English speakers teaching English in Mexico, but it goes both ways. When I lived in Canada, I knew more than one Latin American who came to Canada for other reasons (personal or political) who ended up making a successful career as a Spanish teacher.

To OP: The reason I suggested you come to Mexico first is that it is much more feasible to find a job in person. You know how networking and personal connections are said to be as important for finding a job as experience and skills? In Mexico it’s like that times a hundred. It would be almost impossible to get considered for a job if you are doing the search at a distance and not working personal connections and personal contact.

I see several possibilities:
(1) Come to Mexico on a 180-day tourist permit. Hit the ground running, and search for jobs. You say she wants you there, so she can call on her family and friends to help you network for the job search. 
If you get a job offer, in order to work legally, you’ll have to return to the US and apply for residence with work permission at the Mexican consulate near your home, and the prospective employer will have to apply to be registered to employ and sponsor a foreigner (if they aren’t already).
*(a)* It could be a job in your field, if you are so lucky, or *(b)* it could be anything, just to get a foothold – to get you into Mexico as a legal resident with legal work permission – that's why I mentioned English teaching or working in a call center as possibilities - because those are two of the most likely possibilities that leverage your native knowledge of English and where lack of Spanish might not hold you back. You will be shocked at how low the pay is, but the point is to get you into Mexico with legal residence and work permission, not to earn a lot of money. Once you have that permission, you can search for jobs in your field.

2. If she is on board with it, she could sponsor you to immigrate as her dependent. Once you’re in Mexico, you can look for jobs, again, with her help to connect you to networks. As a family-sponsoree, I believe you wouldn’t have to leave Mexico to change your visa from dependent to permission-to-work (does anyone know if that’s right?)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> 2. If she is on board with it, she could sponsor you to immigrate as her dependent. Once you’re in Mexico, you can look for jobs, again, with her help to connect you to networks. As a family-sponsoree, I believe you wouldn’t have to leave Mexico to change your visa from dependent to permission-to-work (does anyone know if that’s right?)


Can the love of his life sponsor the OP as her dependent if they're not married or living together?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Continuing with the idea of the OP looking for work as an English teacher, even if he could find a place that would hire him with no teaching experience or training in foreign-language teaching, there's no way he could get a residence visa with permission to work without a piece of paper saying he is certified to teach.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Continuing with the idea of the OP looking for work as an English teacher, even if he could find a place that would hire him with no teaching experience or training in foreign-language teaching, there's no way he could get a residence visa with permission to work without a piece of paper saying he is certified to teach.


The TKT course by Cambridge [Teachers Knowledge Test] took 3 months to complete 8 housr per week and a 6 hour exam at the university here. The cost is $11,500 pesos but I got a scholarship from the U.

The Residente Temporal I had was tramited to RT with a "Permiso para Trabajar" before I took the course with a letter from the U. However they used my 2 Canadian diplomas that I had in the letter to tramite the RT visa. The INM here never asked to see them. The point system was used to tramite the RT visa and was listed under "profesional".

So it is possible to get a tramite under certain conditions, I suspect, at least in the San Luis Potosí INM office.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

A few more ideas:

Many job postings I have read, require experience..which may give sillymarketing an advantage (over the graduates).

Post your resume on the usual technical sites, and be clear about your desire for a location in Guadalajara.

I did a quick search on indeed, and a few of the network related job postings are in english = good sign 
Bolsa trabajo: Network Administrator - Guadalajara, Jal., empleo | Indeed.com.mx.


Also as stated earlier, try to find a hiring agency in Guadalajara that specializes in Technical positions.
They may actually start contacting you, after you've posted your resume online..


hth,
manny


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It will take lots of time and effort, you should start studying Spanish, contact head hunter companies and let them know you are available ASAP.


----------



## gringogranny18 (May 31, 2013)

Another possibility....research all the American owned companies located in GDL and possibly be hired prior to relocating. Just be prepared for the offer of a much lower salary. 
As far as the language is concerned...check out Synergy Spanish online course...it teaches usable Spanish in a format that works. You can get started now and will have some good skills in a short period of time.
From my experience you want to avoid teaching English if possible. I completed a month long intensive course which led to being certified to teach by the Minister of Education. Starting out with one of the major language schools was quite an eye opener; initially the big language centers will not give you enough hours to cover your living expenses. As you are assigned more classes you will be riding buses all over town to the various businesses and will probably burn out quite rapidly given your education and background. I was fortunate in that I had enough income that I could exist without teaching. However, numerous younger classmates that stayed in GDL had a very difficult time supporting themselves and most finally became so frustrated that they left the area. Good luck !


----------



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi guys!!! 

My partner is from Guadalajara and we cannot both live in Canada so we need to move back to Mexico to be able to be together. I have many years admin/ customer service experience. Does anyone know which call centres are hiring english speakers in Guadalajara?? 

Any help much appreciated!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## nitinnishi (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Silly Friend, Did you get any success in getting job, I am in same boat as you are. if yes please guide me too..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nitinnishi said:


> Hi Silly Friend, Did you get any success in getting job, I am in same boat as you are. if yes please guide me too..


Starfitzy hasn't posted since May. He may not be reading the forum anymore. There are lots of call centers in Guadalajara and I believe they are always looking for English speakers. Many of the people in my English conversation groups are trying to become fluent enough in English to work for call centers in English. Apparently it pays much better than for Spanish speakers. However, much better is still not much by the standards of other countries. Remember, the minimum wage here is about $5 usd per *day*


----------



## wwmmd (Feb 8, 2015)

Have you considered freelancing through sites like elance or odesk?


----------

